# Challenge: Seeking Russian Orthodox inspired choral works with orchestra!



## Wunderhorn (Feb 15, 2013)

Here is a challenge for you:

Let's find and gather all choral works _with_ orchestra that are inspired by Russian Orthodox chant style or featuring these in some way. It does not have to be a sacred piece, it can be secular - either way.

Traditionally the Russian Orthodox church does not like musical instruments being used in the church, therefore this combination is really rare... However, as with all things in life, there are exceptions...

To kick it off, here are a few things I have found:

Bishop Hilarion Alfeyev - St. Mathhew Passion
Grechaninov - Liturgia Domestica, Op. 79
Grechaninov - Cantata 'Kvalite Boga'
Taneyev - John of Damascus

... Now, who can add to this list?


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

One of the renditions of the Oprichniki Song near the end of part two of Prokofiev's Ivan Grozny soundtrack has a liturgical chant from the cathedral competing with it. This could be an analogy for two conflicting features in Ivan's personality - piety and cruelty (the Oprichniki, Ivan's vicious private army, were something like a cross between the Knights Templar and the Hellfire Club).

Come to think of it, I can't remember if there's any orchestration on that bit - I'll have to check now.


----------



## Ilarion (May 22, 2015)

Met. Alfeyev's "Christmas Oratorio" must be included...


----------



## AnotherSpin (Apr 9, 2015)

P.u.s.s.y Riot - Bogoroditsa, Putina Progoni!


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

I´m not totally sure as regards the technical terms, but some more:

- Gavrilin: Chimes (a big work)
- Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa
- Rachmaninov: Cantata "The Bells"

- as far as I remember, Kabalevsky´s Requiem
- Artyomov´s Requiem
- several large-scale works by Gubaidulina


----------



## Ilarion (May 22, 2015)

joen_cph said:


> I´m not totally sure as regards the technical terms, but some more:
> 
> - Gavrilin: Chimes (a big work)
> - Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa
> ...


Thank you Joen_Cph for mentioning Gavrilin's "Chimes" - I have totally forgotten about his output.

:tiphat::tiphat::tiphat:


----------

